# Re-assemble portafilter on Gaggia Cubika Plus



## Alphaone (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi all

Having used my Gaggia Cubika Plus for a few months I thought I should give it a clean. Everything went fine until I took the portafilter to bits and cleaned it then couldn't figure out how to re-assemble it. So I now have a working portafilter minus the spring that causes the handle to spring back when fitting it to the head assembly.

Anyone got a walk through of how to re-assemble it please??

Regards

Alphaone


----------



## Alphaone (Jan 14, 2013)

*Bump* Bump


----------

